#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  gusl

## nambipro4

salam iedereen,

kan iemand mij uitleggen, op een makkelijke manier, hoe je gusl verricht? dus aub geen paginas linken die 200000 woorden bevatten aan informatie want zoals je misschien zelf al weet is het een beetje onmogelijk voor mij om dit te lezen, en uh ik heb ook school, dus STEL JE VOOR ik begin met school om 9 UUR, STEL JE VOOR Dhor is 11 uur, Asr is 12 uur en ik ben uit om 1 uur, kan ik dan nog steeds alle 2 inhalen? als ik het nog goed herinner zei iemand ooit dat je alleen het gemiste gebed mag inhalen voordat het tijd is voor de een die er na komt

dus even opgesomt:
1. Hoe verricht je Gusl? Meestal douche ik gewoon en doe daarna Whodoe, maar om heel eerlijk te zijn is het beetje teveel om ~4-5x per dag te douchen.
2. Stel je voor dat ik heb gebeden en daarna een bezoekje breng aan het toilet. Moet ik dan weer Gusl verrichten voor het volgende gebed of?

ik hoop dat jullie mijn vragen kunnen beantwoorden en ik bedank jullie daar alvast voor!

----------


## Joes

Volgens mij gusl verricht je enkel alleen als je sex hebt gehad, en vrouwen na hun menstruatie. 
Masturberen dus daarbij klaar komen , ook gusl verrichten.
Na je toilet bezoek, is wudu genoeg als je gaat bidden.
Maar je geslachtsdeel en je kontgat moet je goed wassen. 
Maar ik kan het navragen.

----------


## nambipro4

waar was je je kontgat enz ongeveer
voor voeten? of helemaal als laatst

en uh.. hoe moet je je kontgat precies wassd lol
ja sorry voor deze domme vraag maar ik zoi het graag wille wete

----------


## Joes

Met vochtige toiletpapier drie keer schoon, totdat je geen stront meer ziet.

----------


## Joes

Het grote wassing verricht je ook elke vrijdag wanneer je naar het Djumma gebed gaat. Was ik vergeten bij te zeggen.

----------


## ABOE MR

*menstruatie en gebed
*1) wordt een vrouw voor fajr rein dan bidt zij magrib en icha
2) wordt ze na fajr rein voor zonsopgang dan bidt ze alleen fajr
3)wordt ze na zonsopgang rein, hoeft ze geen fajr te bidden
4)wordt ze na dhor rein, dan bidt ze alleen dhor
5)wordt ze na asr rein, dan bidt ze dhor en asr
6)wordt ze na magrib rein, dan bidt ze alleen magrib
7)wordt ze na icha rein, dan bidt ze magrib en icha

*hoe je ghusl verricht;

*-intentie
-tasmiyyah( bismillah zeggen)
-3 keer handen wassen 
-geslachtdelen wassen 
-daarna wudo verrichten
-3keer over je hoofd water gieten 
-giet water over jou hele lichaaam en inwrijven en zorg dat het water alles bereikt

kun je allemaal terugvinden in moelaghas alfikhi bij sectie tahara

----------

